# WW Canoeing from Rafting



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm curious about peoples experiences with picking up WW canoeing. I've been R1ing more lately (up to class iv) and am considering giving OC1 a try. Not aspiring to do anything technical (II-III) but to switch it up and try something new. I am aware of cboats.net and want to know what the crossover (if any) is like from R1 to OC1 and rafters experiences. It is my impression that there is a lot of swimming initially.
Also, my knees aren't in great shape; would that make it a miserable experience?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Blackfly canoes are going to be at paddlefest in Buena Vista memorial day and the are coming back again in the beginning of July. I'm planning on going for the second. I want to demo some boats. It's a dry year so why not learn something new.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Al:

Hook up with Poudre Paddlers. They have a lot of open boaters and someone frequently is selling an older boat. Now that Mad River Canoe is using TFormex, you may see more new whitewater canoes being made, or you could start with a plastic boat.

I just took the basic river canoeing class that Poudre Paddlers sponsored and it was excellent. I believe that the Rocky Mountain Canoe Club has sone instruction planned for later this season.

A problem you are going to run into is that I don't think anybody in the state rents whitewater canoes. So you will need to borrow or buy in order to get a taste.

If you can't kneel for a while, and I mean hunkered down o your ankles and kneecaps kneeling, than open canoeing is not for you and you should try kayaking. If you don't like being under a deck of a kayak, try a duckie. You can get a ducky and install thigh straps and foot pegs for better control and performance.

Best of luck,

Tom


----------



## Juanto (Sep 28, 2013)

My knees are pretty beat up, but I still canoe. I use knee pads. Also, I may have a 90's model Mad River Rampage for sale soon. It's set up nicely for II-III water.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I picked up OC1 about 4 years ago. My knees suck and that is the biggest problem. I kayaked daily for a decade and rafted for another decade after I had kids. But I wanted to get back to a more play worthy boat that was less of an ordeal to get on the river. 
My classV days were pretty much over so instead of harder rivers I decided to try a harder boat. Sure enough classII was a challenge again. Now I can bike shuttle a 3 mile stretch of classIII solo anytime I have a couple of hours. 
I also think that a big difference between learning here instead of Colorado is the continuous nature of the rivers there compared to the pool drop rivers here. You will swamp and you will swim in silly places on nothing waves so you will want to have backup. Given the lack of openboaters in Colorado it might be a problem.
Research some boats on cboats and look for used ones in places with flatter rivers where there are more open boaters. People really like the Ocoee so they are hard to find. I paid 500 for a Shaman with outfitting and am still stoked with it. Good Luck.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

On cboats there is a section on outfitting. It has a link to a tutorial on building a dual pump system. It seems dual 1250 gph pump will pump out a boat in about 45 seconds while only drawing 3 amp each. Remember most of the boat is full of air bag.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Your impression that there is a lot of swimming initially is incomplete. There is _always_ a lot of swimming.  OC1 is a ton of fun. OC2 is too. Like LSB I'm accustomed to pool and drop rivers and as such find flotation bags sufficient, but I'm contemplating adding pumps to the solo boats because my daughter and I plan to spend a little time paddling some sections of the Arkansas this summer, which brings me to my next point.

We will be in the Smokeys for Week of Rivers at the beginning of July. Between now and then you are very likely to find a boat in that area that will work for you. If you do and can work it out with the seller (that's never a problem) I'll pick it up and bring it back to Arkansas, then I'll deliver it to the Ark valley two weeks later and you can meet me there to take possession. The same applies to boats anywhere in Arkansas (they're pretty widely available here too). 

I think you should get a canoe and give it a shot. They're big fun to paddle and outfit, and if you decide you don't like it you'll have no trouble selling it out there.


----------



## ianpbarrett (Nov 18, 2015)

Half the paddle, twice the man/woman. 

I'll be there for the Kanu fest in July. Demo something.. E-pumps are all preference, not essential but sometimes it helps for keeping up with kayakers. OC'ing in CO for me meant finally buying a drysuit, versus in the SE where you could sneak by without it.


----------



## ScottR (Apr 25, 2009)

Also, the Rocky Mountain Canoeists Facebook page has a lot of front range boaters. Good place to find people and possibly boats to test drive.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

ianpbarrett said:


> Half the paddle, twice the man/woman.
> 
> I'll be there for the Kanu fest in July. Demo something.. E-pumps are all preference, not essential but sometimes it helps for keeping up with kayakers. OC'ing in CO for me meant finally buying a drysuit, versus in the SE where you could sneak by without it.


Kanu fest looks like a hoot. Maybe next year..........


----------



## Front Range Canoer (Mar 30, 2013)

RMCC had its Intro to Canoeing classes at the end of April and PP had theirs in early May so that it for on-river canoeing classes for this year. Neither are able to provide moving water above Class I is their training. The American Canoe association web page has a link to its certified canoeing instructors by state and by city. You might check out someone near you and inquire about classes. Both PP and RMCC have trips in a variety of venues and levels of difficulties throughout the season. And PP paddles the Poudre at least once a week in the evening.
Bill


----------

